# Jabo Focke-Wulf Fw190. I. / Schlachtgeschwader 4. Russia 1944



## Snautzer01 (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

Excellent pic!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2014)

Agreed.


----------

